# What's in Your Chloe Bag?



## Lescoy

*OK Girls - we want to know what's in your Chloe bags. So we want all the gory details, photos, the lot! Don't be shy - and don't try to hide anything - we want to see it ALL......................................we're waiting - lets see who is the first to post*


----------



## gagaforgucci

LOL...I can always find these items in my chloe bags...stored or being used..
coupons, bills, reciepts, hair brush, lipgloss, travelsize perfume, a pen, Dior shades or atleast a case. At least one palm size dinosaur and wet naps. The baby doesn't fit anymore lol


----------



## pilatesworks

OKAY, you asked for it! 
STOP reading if you have a weak stomach!

Well, see, i have this really old dog. she is so sweet, her name is buppy, and i love her more than i can say. BUT she, um, has really bad indigestion from time to time. SO, the vet asked me to put some, uhh, samples in a plastic container and bring it on in to him.
.....And that, my dears, was what was in MY beautiful noir chloe paddington recently! 


IT GETS WORSE.....( No, it didn`t spill! )
..... here is the REALLY gross part : it is really warm here in texas, so the aforementioned sample needed to be kept cool until it reached the vet. SOOO, it was in my FRIDGE.....and imagine the surprise (and assorted cusswords and screams of disgust) when a certain hungry teenager opened that plastic container!!!! 
Now, maybe they will PAY ATTENTION when something in the fridge says " DO NOT OPEN ! "


----------



## brigitte0810

*OMG!*


----------



## pukasonqo

can't beat that one leslie! 
at the moment due to the kids having grown i have in my tan chloe: wallet,fruit gums,sunnies, mobile phone, chewing gum and  my bal make up clutch that has: the pill (yes!!!), a purple ink pen for daughter,my moleskin tiny diary, chapstick,sunblock, pencil, stilla lip gloss, one earring and assorted receipts!
sadly i can't fit the watchmen book i am reading!


----------



## MissEvil

I have two pens which is scary in a way, the wallet, Mademoiselle Coco purse perfume, a small make up bag that has two diffrent lipsticks, a lipgloss, lip pen and a conceler. Then there is also a folder with memory related research. Most of the time ipod and phone is also in bag.


----------



## vivi1205

I finally got around to take my moka paddy for a spin today !





And the contents within her were:





All out in the open (boy she can hold a lot ):


----------



## bag*mad*bags

pics thats what we want vivi1205 

cute items!!


----------



## pilatesworks

bag*mad*bags said:


> pics thats what we want vivi1205
> 
> cute items!!


 

^^^^^^oh, trust me, you do not want pics of what was in my paddy!

Vivi I LOVEloveLOVE that color brown! I love it that paddys are so spacious, don`t you? they are not huge bags, but they sure do hold alot comfortably!


----------



## dragonette

vivi, those colours work so well with your moka!   i see badtz maru! 

yes ladies, more pics please!  i wish i could join in but my chloes are not here yet!


----------



## awayfromblue

vivi1205 said:


> I finally got around to take my moka paddy for a spin today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the contents within her were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All out in the open (boy she can hold a lot ):


\
She looks great - hope she enjoyed her first trip! I love that you managed to fit everything in it so well - they're great bags as they never seem to look stuffed.

pilatesworks - your story cracked me up!


----------



## Lescoy

*Well girls - you asked for this Thread - and OMG - we got it

pilatesworks - I wish I'd been there - I really do  Don't you just LOVE teenagers.....................
*


----------



## pukasonqo

let's not talk about teenagers as i am tempted to ban mine!
well, here are pics of what gets carried around on my tan paddy, i have tried but the book really didn't fit!so it didn't make it to the pic...and after almost knocked said teenager with the lock (it was an accident!) the lock stays inside the bag!
and my secret is out:i don't iron my bedsheets! (i miss the old fence...)


----------



## dragonette

oooh i love your black clutch *puka*!  wet wipes are a must in my bags too! what wallet is that?

ps. we don't iron our bedsheets either!


----------



## pukasonqo

thanks dragonette! the clutch is my bal make up clutch, most of my stuff goes inside it!
the wallet is from an aussie brand:oroton, same as the sunnies. they have really nice handbags too!


----------



## jonah




----------



## awayfromblue

pukasonqo said:


> let's not talk about teenagers as i am tempted to ban mine!
> well, here are pics of what gets carried around on my tan paddy, i have tried but the book really didn't fit!so it didn't make it to the pic...and after almost knocked said teenager with the lock (it was an accident!) the lock stays inside the bag!
> and my secret is out:i don't iron my bedsheets! (i miss the old fence...)




Wow, I didn't know the Bal makeup clutch was quite so big! Looks like the same length as a baby paddy in that pic - almost as big as your regular paddy!


----------



## dragonette

*jonah*, that little purple kisslock is too cute!  what do you keep in it?


----------



## jonah

thanks, dragonette 
at the moment it keeps my ipod nano


----------



## rx7girliegirl

jonah - do you mind me asking what color is your paddy?  she looks like a shimmery champagne color in the picture.  i can't stop staring at her... she's breathtaking!


----------



## jonah

rx7girliegirl said:


> jonah - do you mind me asking what color is your paddy? she looks like a shimmery champagne color in the picture. i can't stop staring at her... she's breathtaking!


 
thanks, rx7 
chloé calls this color pale gold


----------



## rx7girliegirl

jonah said:


> thanks, rx7
> chloé calls this color pale gold


 
i've seen pictures of the pale gold but none like how the color shows in your picture.  does she look like that in natural light as well?  i know some colors are very different from light to light.  but i can't say enough how beautiful the color is in that picture.


----------



## pilatesworks

rx7girliegirl said:


> jonah - do you mind me asking what color is your paddy?  she looks like a shimmery champagne color in the picture.  i can't stop staring at her... she's breathtaking!



^^^ ITA ! That color is out of this world beautiful!!! 
A photo outside would be much appreciated- I have never seen that shade before, and I am in LOVE with it! Oh no, a new HG for me!


----------



## jonah

^^
yes, pale gold looks quite different depending on the light...it's not easy to describe the real color.

i will take pictures in natural light for you  but it's raining cats and dogs over here at the moment and i will be on a short trip over the weekend  .... so please bear with me


----------



## pilatesworks

jonah said:


> ^^
> yes, pale gold looks quite different depending on the light...it's not easy to describe the real color.
> 
> i will take pictures in natural light for you  but it's raining cats and dogs over here at the moment and i will be on a short trip over the weekend  .... so please bear with me


 oh, thanks! i would love to see more pics of that beauty!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

jonah said:


> ^^
> yes, pale gold looks quite different depending on the light...it's not easy to describe the real color.
> 
> i will take pictures in natural light for you  but it's raining cats and dogs over here at the moment and i will be on a short trip over the weekend  .... so please bear with me


 
Thank you thank you thank you!!  I'm really eager to see how she looks in natural light.


----------



## pukasonqo

qwerty234 said:


> Wow, I didn't know the Bal makeup clutch was quite so big! Looks like the same length as a baby paddy in that pic - almost as big as your regular paddy!


^^
yup! that's why i like it!imagine the stuff i could smuggle...(i'll have to learn to do origami with leather first...)
jonah, the colour of your paddy is amazing!
would love to see pics of waht can you fit on a baby paddy


----------



## mariabdc

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> 
> would love to see pics of waht can you fit on a baby paddy


 
Your wishes are orders, Puka...
Here's what i could fit in my baby paddy as soon as i got it in Nov 07 (my first Chloe)... I have since discarded the tan wallet and driving license's holder and the phone diedush:, but it gives you an idea of what you can stuff in a baby... once you get in as much as i did, it is a bit tricky to remove items from the bag unless you use both hands...


----------



## vivi1205

mariabdc said:


> Your wishes are orders, Puka...
> Here's what i could fit in my baby paddy as soon as i got it in Nov 07 (my first Chloe)... I have since discarded the tan wallet and driving license's holder and the phone diedush:, but it gives you an idea of what you can stuff in a baby... once you get in as much as i did, it is a bit tricky to remove items from the bag unless you use both hands...



Ohhhh...I want a baby paddy so bad. Looks like she can hold a good amount too !


----------



## vivi1205

jonah said:


>



ITA with the rest...that colour Paddy is TDF !


----------



## vivi1205

pukasonqo said:


> let's not talk about teenagers as i am tempted to ban mine!
> well, here are pics of what gets carried around on my tan paddy, i have tried but the book really didn't fit!so it didn't make it to the pic...and after almost knocked said teenager with the lock (it was an accident!) the lock stays inside the bag!
> and my secret is out:i don't iron my bedsheets! (i miss the old fence...)



Oooooh...I'm really crushing on that Bal bag in there :shame:.


----------



## dragonette

mariabdc said:


> Your wishes are orders, Puka...
> Here's what i could fit in my baby paddy as soon as i got it in Nov 07 (my first Chloe)... I have since discarded the tan wallet and driving license's holder and the phone diedush:, but it gives you an idea of what you can stuff in a baby... once you get in as much as i did, it is a bit tricky to remove items from the bag unless you use both hands...



ooooh *maria*, thank you so much for those pics! a baby paddy or two or three are in my plans after my ban and it's good to know how much they can hold!


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
same here maria! thanks for the pics! didn't realized a baby paddy could hold so much! now i want one!
thanks vivi! is that the paddy with the lock drama? that mocha colour is really nice!


----------



## mariabdc

it can fit a few things, but they are tricky to fish out... plus the bag gets unflatteringly fat...


----------



## vivi1205

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> same here maria! thanks for the pics! didn't realized a baby paddy could hold so much! now i want one!
> thanks vivi! is that the paddy with the lock drama? that mocha colour is really nice!



^^Uh, yup :shame:. But y'know, when I finally did take her out for a spin...I didn't even notice the chipping/peeling . Maybe I was being over-picky. And the pics really blow up the little flaws too!


----------



## pilatesworks

vivi1205 said:


> I finally got around to take my moka paddy for a spin today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the contents within her were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All out in the open (boy she can hold a lot ):


 What lock drama?
I remember when you were thinking of maybe sending her back! The photos definitely magnified the flaws, can`t see a thing here, except a beautiful paddy! Thanks for the pics, BTW !


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> it can fit a few things, but they are tricky to fish out... plus the bag gets unflatteringly fat...




I agree - that was the downside to my baby paaddy at first. I tried to fit everything I could into a regular paddy. I'd get it in there, but would need some time and both hands to get anything out! 

I cut-down on what I carry and I just have the essentials now and it all fits nicely into whatever bag I'm carrying - baby paddy included


----------



## mariabdc

^I only carry essentials in my baby... like a small purse, mobile phone, tissues and mints... oh, and a bag hook!


----------



## awayfromblue

mariabdc said:


> ^I only carry essentials in my baby... like a small purse, mobile phone, tissues and mints... oh, and a bag hook!




My "essentials" list is a little longer 

I carry: organiser, wallet, makeup bag with various items inside, phone and keys. And usually, if I'm going to work, my glasses and my work pass. It all fits nicely in a baby paddy. I should try take some photos.


----------



## dragonette

qwerty234 said:


> My "essentials" list is a little longer
> 
> I carry: organiser, wallet, makeup bag with various items inside, phone and keys. And usually, if I'm going to work, my glasses and my work pass. It all fits nicely in a baby paddy. I should try take some photos.



wow *mica*, i would love to see how all of that fits!


----------



## gagaforgucci

Its beautiful! It looks very close to metalic taupe atleast in this photo





jonah said:


> ^^
> yes, pale gold looks quite different depending on the light...it's not easy to describe the real color.
> 
> i will take pictures in natural light for you  but it's raining cats and dogs over here at the moment and i will be on a short trip over the weekend  .... so please bear with me


----------



## mona_danya

Ok, the past few days I've been carrying my Patent Elvire Hobo....

I have my Purple leather gloves, Purfume stick, Epipen (for my son), Edith Wallet, Cell Phone, Two headbands, Makeup bag (but I hardly wear makeup), Nivea cream, keys.


----------



## dragonette

^ that edith wallet is gorgeous!  do you carry make-up around even though you seldom wear it? hehe!


----------



## pukasonqo

vivi1205 said:


> ^^Uh, yup :shame:. But y'know, when I finally did take her out for a spin...I didn't even notice the chipping/peeling . Maybe I was being over-picky. And the pics really blow up the little flaws too!


^^
i didn't meant to embarrass you...
it does look amazing and  i find  mocha,castor and chocolate much richer and nicer colours than tan!
are you hooked on balenciaga? just don't go MIA!

mona, that's an amazing bag! love the purple gloves too!


----------



## mona_danya

dragonette said:


> ^ that edith wallet is gorgeous!  do you carry make-up around even though you seldom wear it? hehe!



Well I put the makeup bag in my handbag a few days ago in an attempt to put makeup on, but it never happened. I guess I'll take it out now!

I need a whiskey edith (shoulder style) to go with my wallet.....


----------



## mona_danya

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> i didn't meant to embarrass you...
> it does look amazing and  i find  mocha,castor and chocolate much richer and nicer colours than tan!
> are you hooked on balenciaga? just don't go MIA!
> 
> mona, that's an amazing bag! love the purple gloves too!



Thanks, It is a really cool bag because I get to wear it messenger style!
Purple gloves were a bday gift!


----------



## dragonette

mona_danya said:


> Well I put the makeup bag in my handbag a few days ago in an attempt to put makeup on, but it never happened. I guess I'll take it out now!
> 
> I need a whiskey edith (shoulder style) to go with my wallet.....



shivadiva's edith looks like a perfect match with your wallet!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Here's my little baby paddy.  Look at all that she holds!

Wallet, hairbrush, hair clip, USB, lip balm, dental floss, iphone, iphone earphones and PC USB adapter, lotion, my car keys, Victoria Secret lip palette, 3 lip glosses and liquid eye liner!

Can you believe all that fits into a baby paddy?!


----------



## pilatesworks

wow- cannot believe that all fits ! i love that color- what is it, another pale gold?


----------



## rx7girliegirl

yes its amazing how much fits into a baby.  i was shocked myself 

i WISH i had one in that stunning pale gold color.  mine is Argent but i love her just as much.


----------



## dragonette

^ that's amazing, *rxgirlie*! all these baby paddy pics are awesome! 

i want to see how *mica* fits an agenda in along with everything as well!


----------



## awayfromblue

I love the Elvire hobo, but your edith wallet is just stunning mona_danya!



dragonette said:


> ^ that's amazing, *rxgirlie*! all these baby paddy pics are awesome!
> 
> i want to see how *mica* fits an agenda in along with everything as well!




It's just a small agenda!  I'll take photos tomorrow to share  I need to find my baby paddy - like most of my other Chloes, it's been stuffed at the back of the wardrobe somewhere during one of my clean ups - and never pulled out again as I'm using my sashia 90% of the time. I love that bag


----------



## dragonette

^ yay! thanks *mica*! can't wait to see it!  you could take pics of your saskia too! hehe!


----------



## awayfromblue

dragonette said:


> ^ yay! thanks *mica*! can't wait to see it!  you could take pics of your saskia too! hehe!



I will - any excuse to play with that gorgeous bag 

I'm off to bed now, will post pics in the morning.


----------



## pilatesworks

g`night mica- looking forward to some more pics!


----------



## vivi1205

pilatesworks said:


> What lock drama?
> I remember when you were thinking of maybe sending her back! The photos definitely magnified the flaws, can`t see a thing here, except a beautiful paddy! Thanks for the pics, BTW !



^^Thanks *pilatesworks*! I'm just embarrassed I made such a fuss over that !!!


----------



## vivi1205

rx7girliegirl said:


> Here's my little baby paddy.  Look at all that she holds!
> 
> Wallet, hairbrush, hair clip, USB, lip balm, dental floss, iphone, iphone earphones and PC USB adapter, lotion, my car keys, Victoria Secret lip palette, 3 lip glosses and liquid eye liner!
> 
> Can you believe all that fits into a baby paddy?!



Holy Cow! I'm FOR SURE...needing a baby paddy. They're so cute  and yet can hold enough ! I think that will be my next bag...after my ban is broken :shame:...Thanks for showing Viv.


----------



## pilatesworks

vivi1205 said:


> ^^Thanks *pilatesworks*! I'm just embarrassed I made such a fuss over that !!!


 
hey, no way you need to be embarassed - it`s just us TPF-ers, and that is what we are here for! 
It is really important to bounce ideas and feeling around here, because now I am sure you love your bag and it is no big deal, right?
If you had not talked about it, you would always be wondering if you made the right decision to keep her!


----------



## vivi1205

pilatesworks said:


> hey, no way you need to be embarassed - it`s just us TPF-ers, and that is what we are here for!
> It is really important to bounce ideas and feeling around here, because now I am sure you love your bag and it is no big deal, right?
> If you had not talked about it, you would always be wondering if you made the right decision to keep her!



Awwww...thanks. I truly  the support (and enabling!) we can depend on here in tPF! SO true...the fussing helps us get over the barrier before we can accept the flaws I suppose :shame:


----------



## vivi1205

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> i didn't meant to embarrass you...
> it does look amazing and  i find  mocha,castor and chocolate much richer and nicer colours than tan!
> are you hooked on balenciaga? just don't go MIA!
> 
> mona, that's an amazing bag! love the purple gloves too!



No way...you didn't embarrass me. I embarrass myself on a regular basis ! Funny, I love my rich moka, but I've been "needing" a lighter brown (cognac or tan perhaps?) for Spring! And yes...:shame: I'm starting to feel something...for Balenciaga ....lol


----------



## rx7girliegirl

vivi1205 said:


> Holy Cow! I'm FOR SURE...needing a baby paddy. They're so cute  and yet can hold enough ! I think that will be my next bag...after my ban is broken :shame:...Thanks for showing Viv.


 
I hope you break your ban soon!  I know you'll just love a baby paddy.


----------



## pukasonqo

wow! i just need a baby paddy now! i mean, after my ban! great bag rx7...
viv,leslie has an amazing bal collection...maybe we should ask for pics?


----------



## pilatesworks

I am happy to share my bal obsession ( as well as my chloe obsession! ) but I am SO bad at taking photos! 
my daughter is the one that takes care of that, and at the moment she is on holiday in italy ( i am so jealous! she is on a school trip, and begged me not to go as chaperone.....she is 14 and i guess having moms along is very un-cool....)
i do need to get some more photos up soon!


----------



## awayfromblue

Photos of what's inside my baby paddy, at last 

I carry an organiser with me wherever I go - it's one of my essentials, along with my wallet, phone and keys. Can't fit my makeup bag in my baby paddy too, so I take the bare minimum makeup.

With my sashia, that shows everything I carry usually. Only difference between the sashia and my babby paddy is that I take all my makeup with me with the sashia. And it can hold a lot more. I can fit a magazine in there too, and a bottle of water.

If it's a work day I'll have my work pass and mp3 player in my bag too.


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
ok, i've got the message...forget about bal my next bag should be a baby paddy!
mica, that's a cute wallet...is that mimco?


----------



## awayfromblue

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> ok, i've got the message...forget about bal my next bag should be a baby paddy!
> mica, that's a cute wallet...is that mimco?




yeah, it's a mimco one. I wanted the red one but this one was on sale so I got it instead 

I want to replace it but I can't find another wallet I like that has the little clear photo frame parts, where you can stick photos in


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*mica* - that's such a cute baby paddy.  is she a juane?  and the wallet is so cute... the oversized button is adorable.

i love ur sashia too.  the color is phenomenal.


----------



## awayfromblue

rx7girliegirl said:


> *mica* - that's such a cute baby paddy.  is she a juane?  and the wallet is so cute... the oversized button is adorable.
> 
> i love ur sashia too.  the color is phenomenal.




Thanks  Yes, my baby paddy is jaune, a great colour. I love the huge oversized button on my wallet, it's like the huge oversized padlock on my bag! 

My boss saw and commented that I "must like big chunky things"! I didn't know what to reply to that!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

qwerty234 said:


> Thanks  Yes, my baby paddy is jaune, a great colour. I love the huge oversized button on my wallet, it's like the huge oversized padlock on my bag!
> 
> My boss saw and commented that I "must like big chunky things"! I didn't know what to reply to that!


 
 that's too funny.  i wouldn't have known what to say either.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks for the comparison pics! I am still amazed how much can fit inside a baby paddy!
love the big chunky wallet, too!


----------



## awayfromblue

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics! I am still amazed how much can fit inside a baby paddy!
> love the big chunky wallet, too!




thanks  Baby paddies are great and they do fit all the essentials, they are really handy.


----------



## dragonette

oooh.. great pics *mica*!   that baby paddy is so darling! i love the colours of your accessories - that hot pink and baby blue go so well together! and yes, that oversized button is too cute! i'm the same for make-up when i travel light - i only carry a powder compact and a lip balm!


----------



## awayfromblue

dragonette said:


> oooh.. great pics *mica*!   that baby paddy is so darling! i love the colours of your accessories - that hot pink and baby blue go so well together! and yes, that oversized button is too cute! i'm the same for make-up when i travel light - i only carry a powder compact and a lip balm!




I love my little organiser - it has a matching pink pen too!  It looks great in my BG pink Bbag.

baby paddies are great, everyone should have one


----------



## pilatesworks

qwerty234 said:


> I love my little organiser - it has a matching pink pen too!  It looks great in my BG pink Bbag.
> 
> baby paddies are great, everyone should have one


  oh, i am SO tempted!


----------



## scarcici

Yesterday I decided to carry my Edith bowler ... and my normal stuff .


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^^^^^^ohhhh, that is such an elegant looking bag!


----------



## scarcici

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ohhhh, that is such an elegant looking bag!


 
Thanks . My very first Chloe. I will keep it for ages .


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Very nice *scarcici*!  ITA with Leslie, she is very elegant looking.


----------



## vivi1205

qwerty234 said:


> Photos of what's inside my baby paddy, at last









NICE fit Mica! And  the colourful accessories!! I am SOOOOO desiring a baby paddy now !!!


----------



## vivi1205

scarcici said:


> Yesterday I decided to carry my Edith bowler ... and my normal stuff .








What a beauty !!!! I truly LOVE Edith. I have the loaf and am so in love with her . Oh and I LOVE your little charms!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

what a lovely bag raquel!
love the sheep too!
i also want a baby paddy!!!!


----------



## dragonette

*mica* - matching pink pen?! that is awesome!  you know i'm a sucker for matching things!
*
vivi* - you and me both! we are falling down the same rabbit hole! 

*raquel* - your edith is gorgeous! and thanks to vivi pointing them out - OMG those little sheep are too cute!


----------



## awayfromblue

vivi1205 said:


> NICE fit Mica! And  the colourful accessories!! I am SOOOOO desiring a baby paddy now !!!



EVERYONE should have a baby paddy! 


Eventually you'll get the perfect one for you, I'm sure of it


----------



## llson

*scarcici*, that's a great Edith style - very classy!!


----------



## jonah

*scarcici *your edith bowler is amazing  

as the sun came finally out today  here are the promised pics of my pale gold paddy 

pic 1 and 2 in direct sunlight
pic 3 shadow without flash


----------



## pilatesworks

OMG, That is TOO beautiful! What year is it?
THANKS so much for the pics, I was eagerly anticipating them!


----------



## jonah

^^ thanks, pilatesworks 

i am not sure about the year....the bag was a gift for christmas in 2007
the tag says 08S


----------



## scarcici

Gorgeous Paddy colour . Congrats !


----------



## rx7girliegirl

*jonah* - that is truly beautiful.  I think I'm in trouble


----------



## awayfromblue

jonah - that bag is stunning!


----------



## dragonette

woah! *jonah*, she is gorgeous!


----------



## pukasonqo

what an amazing colour jonah! very subtle


----------



## iluvmybags

I've been carrying my Rock Paraty since the day I got her -- I LVE this bag!!!

While all of the contents aren't shown, this is some of what's inside (there's also a Lamb accessory pouch, a bottle of medicine and migraine tablets inside there)


----------



## awayfromblue

iluvmybags said:


> I've been carrying my Rock Paraty since the day I got her -- I LVE this bag!!!
> 
> While all of the contents aren't shown, this is some of what's inside (there's also a Lamb accessory pouch, a bottle of medicine and migraine tablets inside there)




It holds a lot! I love how you have everything in little pouches


----------



## vivi1205

iluvmybags said:


> I've been carrying my Rock Paraty since the day I got her -- I LVE this bag!!!
> 
> While all of the contents aren't shown, this is some of what's inside (there's also a Lamb accessory pouch, a bottle of medicine and migraine tablets inside there)









^^Ohhhhhhh...I'm desiring this bag. I was a little iffy about the Paraty, but the more I see her, the more I'm falling . And ROCK is such a lovely, neutral, classic colour. LOVE your colourful accessories too (especially the gold bags) !


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
it is an amazing bag! love the little pouches too!


----------



## vivi1205

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> it is an amazing bag! love the little pouches too!



Yeah I'm a big fan of little bags/pouches for organization over Pursket and other organizers. It's an excuse to buy accessories .


----------



## pukasonqo

very good excuse! and it doesn't count as a bag so you are not breaking your ban!!


----------



## jonah

*iluvmybags*, lovely accessories in your paraty 

*ladies*, thanks so much for all your nice comments on my paddy 


as it seems to become spring over here i will put most of my dark colored bags into their dustbags and use the paddy more often


----------



## pilatesworks

That paraty is SO beautiful! lovely color!
I would like to see what is inside the pouches in your bag! 
i do use a pursekit, but your bag looks so organised!


----------



## dragonette

^ i agree! i would love to see what you keep in each little case!


----------



## scarcici

*iluvmybags*, love the bag...and the pouches . You are a very organised woman .


----------



## pietri

In just a few short weeks I will be able to show the contents of my new-to-me paddy! I'm so excited

...excited enuff to post. Im usually to lazy...


----------



## dragonette

^ can't wait to see, pietri! 

i know how you feel! i've been talking about my two chloes that are still in NY for ages!


----------



## pilatesworks

pietri said:


> In just a few short weeks I will be able to show the contents of my new-to-me paddy! I'm so excited
> 
> ...excited enuff to post. Im usually to lazy...


  congrats- can`t wait to see pics!


----------



## scarcici

pietri said:


> In just a few short weeks I will be able to show the contents of my new-to-me paddy! I'm so excited
> 
> ...excited enuff to post. Im usually to lazy...


 
Pics, pics, pics ...please .


----------



## pietri

And I thought I was excited...

...April sure cant come soon enough...


----------



## dragonette

teehee! yes, we are easily excitable over here!


----------



## pukasonqo

scarcici said:


> Pics, pics, pics ...please .


^^
raquel,post bigs of what's inside that lovely betty of yours! (and i f i could sing i'll sing you ram jam's black betty bam-a lam!)
i am on a ban pietri so il have to live vicariously though everybody's new buys!  post pics please!


----------



## pietri

Well this will be my last purchase of the year cuz I cant be buying bags that cost me 1/5th or more of my university tuition...and I want to graduate by next summer
...Also I'm forgoing some bag buying this summer as I'm chosing to live la vie boheme in Montreal:reading:. However, here's to hoping I find some fabulous stuff in those wonderful vintage stores my friends tell me I'll go absolutely mental in...
can you tell I'm new to posting...I love these little smiley face doo-hickies...


----------



## mona_danya

pietri said:


> Well this will be my last purchase of the year cuz I cant be buying bags that cost me 1/5th or more of my university tuition...and I want to graduate by next summer
> ...Also I'm forgoing some bag buying this summer as I'm chosing to live la vie boheme in Montreal:reading:. However, here's to hoping I find some fabulous stuff in those wonderful vintage stores my friends tell me I'll go absolutely mental in...
> can you tell I'm new to posting...I love these little smiley face doo-hickies...



Yey a fellow Canadian on the Chloe forum....

I can't wait to see your pics....

Have fun living in Montreal, its such a lively City. I love going shopping there!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Here's the contents of my newest chloe, mulit patchwork bag - this is the usual everyday contents of all of my bags, and if this stuff won't fit - then the bag is too small for me:


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Thats such a pretty wallet DRR.  You're the only other person I've seen with an iphone in this thread - don't you just love it?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

rx7girliegirl said:


> Thats such a pretty wallet DRR. You're the only other person I've seen with an iphone in this thread - don't you just love it?


 
Thanks!!!  I don't think I'm the only one? but yes love the iphone - only just got it a few weeks ago and still trying to figure it out... I can't see myself going back to a normal phone ever again


----------



## rx7girliegirl

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Thanks!!!  I don't think I'm the only one? but yes love the iphone - only just got it a few weeks ago and still trying to figure it out... I can't see myself going back to a normal phone ever again



Oh sorry I meant the only other person besides myself who has an iphone in their pic for this specific thread.  ITA ~ the iphone is the BEST!  I can't live without mine.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

yes they are pretty cool - and I am not a gadget person


----------



## vivi1205

daisyrockyrosie said:


> Here's the contents of my newest chloe, mulit patchwork bag - this is the usual everyday contents of all of my bags, and if this stuff won't fit - then the bag is too small for me:



^^What's the tassel piece attached to your keychain? It's cute!! I NEED it !


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

vivi1205 said:


> ^^What's the tassel piece attached to your keychain? It's cute!! I NEED it !


 
That is a bag charm tassle / keyring by an bag label here in australia called OROTON... it's kind of high end but not quite designer...

I love it - makes it so much easier to find my keys!


----------



## pukasonqo

love the wallet drr! it is a really nice colour!


----------



## pietri

Can't seem to upload pics from my mobile. Inside my black paddie is a coach wrislet, Lv damier agenda, a brown suede blue crystal horseshoe change purse which houses my ipods and usbs and a ppl sparkley change purse.
As one of my besties said to me the other day: "this is the perfect go to bag! Its so soft, luscious and the lock makes it so cool, yet a classic. I'm so jealous. You better clean up your white bal so I can use it while you parade around Mtl with your Chloe." hahaha
And you can bet I'm taking my Paddie w me, cause my 14 year old sister was looking at her reflection in my full legnth mirror playing with the lock saying just how cool the bag was and I could give it to her "whenever you're done with it." fat chance kiddo.


----------



## dragonette

^ omg we need pics!


----------



## pietri

Happy Easter fellow Chloe lovers

The second pic is of what I carry on a daily basis...The final one contains everything in that mess of a picture plus a book, Paris Vogue and my slippers (these are necessary when sitting in front of the cosy fireplace after Easter dinner)

Man I love the holidays...


----------



## dragonette

your bunny is adorable!!  and your paddy of course! 

happy easter, pietri!


----------



## kdo

Your bunny is adorable!  I can believe how much you can stuff into a paddy!


----------



## pietri

dragonette-It's been a long few weeks until I finally got my paddy. And Coco is a cuddler. She's such an attention-monger

kdo-yea I'm a master at purse-packing lol. It's funny that I can fit everything in my paddy that I can fit into a decent sized tote.


----------



## vivi1205

OMG...that is the cutest thing ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woody

Petiri - you HAVE to add that picture of your bunny in your bag to your avatar!

It made me smile today. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dragonette

pietri said:


> dragonette-It's been a long few weeks until I finally got my paddy. And Coco is a cuddler. She's such an attention-monger
> 
> kdo-yea I'm a master at purse-packing lol. It's funny that I can fit everything in my paddy that I can fit into a decent sized tote.



oh yes... i understand "long weeks" very well!


----------



## muggles

*Love your bunny! and bag!*


----------



## Prosperity

Pietri your bunny is adorable, cutest picture ever! Love the bag too


----------



## dragonette

finally, it's my turn to play! 

in my JM, i have:

-compact umbrella
-rolled up cardigan
-a paperback in cupcake bookcover!
-cupcake cosmetic pouch
-cupcake card pouch
-coach agenda 3x5
-ricoh camera case
-coach bleecker patent mini skinny
-coach bleecker patent wallet
-envirosax shopping bag (also acts as paddy raincoat)
-pink mint case (pillbox 1)
-cupcake mint case (pillbox 2)
-ezlink (train and bus card)
-jane iredale lip balm
-coach keyfob with keys
-tissue and wet tissue


----------



## dragonette

what's in the cupcake things? 

cupcake cosmetic pouch has:

-cupcake floss!
-oral b mouthwash
-contact lens eyedrops
-body shop nail file
-jane iredale mineral powder compact
-sanitary items when the time of month arrives!

cupcake card pouch has:

-medical appointment cards
-vouchers and coupons

cupcake mint tin has:

-pills and assorted medication!

(likewise with the pink mint tin!)

and in the bleecker patent mini skinny:

-store cards
-discount cards
-membership cards!


----------



## kdo

Wow, *dragonette, *you're very organized and have managed to pack a ton of stuff!  Impressive!


----------



## pukasonqo

i am impressed *pietri* and *dragonette*! paddys can be used as a day travel bag... amazing how organized your packing is! and how much you two have managed to fit into your bags!
*pietri* that pic of your paddy and the bunny is gorgeous!


----------



## dragonette

thank you, *kdo* and *puka*! i love playing with my bag accessories and arranging them!  i'm waiting for more pouches from etsy to arrive!

at first i thought the paddy was a weird shape to work with, but i have found that the two funny-shaped ends are actually perfect for tucking my compact umbrella and camera case in (one at each end)!


----------



## pukasonqo

*dragonette*,apart from your cupcake pouches i do really like that cupcake tin! so cute! btw, have you thought of using it as a escape capsule for your babies in case of fire?


----------



## kdo

What a cute idea, *puka!*


----------



## vivi1205

dragonette said:


> finally, it's my turn to play!
> 
> in my JM, i have:
> 
> -compact umbrella
> -rolled up cardigan
> -a paperback in cupcake bookcover!
> -cupcake cosmetic pouch
> -cupcake card pouch
> -coach agenda 3x5
> -ricoh camera case
> -coach bleecker patent mini skinny
> -coach bleecker patent wallet
> -envirosax shopping bag (also acts as paddy raincoat)
> -pink mint case (pillbox 1)
> -cupcake mint case (pillbox 2)
> -ezlink (train and bus card)
> -jane iredale lip balm
> -coach keyfob with keys
> -tissue and wet tissue









^^Wow, you really pack that paddy tight! Seeing the colour of your JM up close is making me ....with envy


----------



## dragonette

hehehe! *puka*, what a cute idea indeed!  but it would take forever to coax them in there and also, it would only take one passenger at a time (spiders are not communal creatures... anything that moves is usually food, or sometimes a potential mate, or both  )
*
vivi*, i don't know why but i always max out the capacity of my bags. i can carry a tiny purse with just a cc and my mobile, yet when i use bigger bags i just put everything but the kitchen sink in it. 

ps. vivi, your JM will come to you one day!


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
* dragonette* i am glad that *kdo* and you enjoyed the idea! it wasn't practical but it was cute ...plus i am sure you'll fit that kitchen sink if you have to! you managed to fit so much into the paddy!
love that jm...great colour!


----------



## dragonette

thanks puka! i'm loving the JM colour too!  JM's handles are soooo soft too... i think i will be able to carry more in JM than in V.


----------



## scarcici

*dragonette*, what a stuff and what an organization ! Love your pouches .
I can´t do it and I always have to spend lot of time looking for the keys all over the bag ...


----------



## dragonette

thanks raquel!  my keys are always in the same place - the inner zipper pocket in the corner nearest to me!


----------



## pietri

dragonette-love your JM. the colour is perfect! If I wasnt so opposed to owning multiple of the same style bag I would totally want yours as well. 
Now to those who have multiples in a bag, I am only opposed to doing so, as if I were allow myself to have even two bags in a similar style, I would wind up just owning every single style and colour in a particular bag, which I am in no position to be doing....


----------



## dragonette

thanks *pietri*!  you see, i'm a rather picky person, i must admit. i know exactly what i like and i don't settle for anything less. so, when i find something that fits/i like very much, i just get the whole lot in various colours/designs. it's the same for clothes as well, i have the same plain tee in white, black, blue, pink etc. i have the same crystal pendant in blue, red, purple, black (and i'm going to get pink next, followed by green etc). so my style hardly changes but the colours do, if that makes sense! 

once i find something that works for me, i go all out.  instead of having many bags in different styles, i have the same bags in many colours.


----------



## dyyong

this is what inside my whisky edith, pretty much everything i carry everywhere, good weight training with all the stuff


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
*dyyong*,
wow! love the little bags too! amazing how much you can fit in an edith! and if i haven't say it before: your daughter is adorable and your new bag is great!


----------



## dragonette

*dyyong*, that little coin purse matches your edith perfectly!  and you managed to fit baby stuff in there too! well done!


----------



## dyyong

puka - THANK YOU! it's amazed how much i can place inside all my bag, save me trips to gym too  and THANK YOU to you i can now post pictures everywhere!

dragonette - THANK YOU! i was using a matching LV coin purse and found this little one which have much more capacity, and now i'm waiting for my new purchase from leatherprinces, i ordered in orange color to spice up the combination, should be here this week  will post pics when i received.


----------



## pukasonqo

thanks sweetie! glad i could help!
looking forward to see the things you ordered from leather prince!


----------



## scarcici

*dyyong*, what a stuff ! I couldn´t carry your Edith full of things. But you are true, better wear a full Edith than going to the gym .


----------



## dyyong

THANK YOU scarcici



scarcici said:


> *dyyong*, what a stuff ! I couldn´t carry your Edith full of things. But you are true, better wear a full Edith than going to the gym .


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Here it is, my first chloe bag, paddington?  All I know is it's lambskin.


----------



## parson russell

Always interesting to see what is in everyones bags! so I thought would finally join in 
I actually weighed mine today with everything in it- [Bay Bowler in Ardoise] - 3.30kg!!! To be fair, you can get a lot in it, and I do!  I've been carrying a newborn baby around.   Have cheated a bit, and left assorted small items in the bag, so it looks as if I am pretty organised.   Just swapping over to a more Summery bag now, so I took the opportunity to take some pics!!!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

cool pics^^^
love you little doggy to, i have a jack russell to!


----------



## parson russell

bag*mad*bags said:


> cool pics^^^
> love you little doggy to, i have a jack russell to!


They are the best!   Stubborn, but adorable!  You know exactly what I mean!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh yes i know exactly what you mean!


----------



## scarcici

*lvchanelqueen* and *parson, *what a stuff and what a bags !


----------



## litlstrawberry

I transfer stuff directly from Chanel reissue 227 to Orange Sally double compartment....however, Sally could carried a little more but I don't want to abuse the bag since it supposed to look very structured.


----------



## awayfromblue

litlstrawberry said:


> I transfer stuff directly from Chanel reissue 227 to Orange Sally double compartment....however, Sally could carried a little more but I don't want to abuse the bag since it supposed to look very structured.



Oh I really like the orange! Nice


----------



## llson

It's a rainy day, so thought I'd participate in this thread.  I've been carrying my Vermillion Bay the last couple of days, and this is what I carry around most of the time.  I sometimes change cosmetic bags and sometimes carry one of my wallets, but these seem to be my 'go to's' lately.


----------



## scarcici

*ohdust*, what a stuff! Love the perfume bottle, Miss Dior, I think .
*Ilson*, you have to be a brave and strong lady to carry all !


----------



## awayfromblue

llson said:


> It's a rainy day, so thought I'd participate in this thread.  I've been carrying my Vermillion Bay the last couple of days, and this is what I carry around most of the time.  I sometimes change cosmetic bags and sometimes carry one of my wallets, but these seem to be my 'go to's' lately.




Love the vermillion bay* llson*! it fits a lot.


----------



## llson

^^Yes, it does hold a lot, but what I have is pretty light weight - think I've learned over the years how to 'lighten the load'.


----------



## airborne

...everything but a kitchen sink..you think?















Shopping is the greatest experience.


----------



## Pinkdaze

*The original post was deleted by Vlad - I am now deleting all references to the OP - and the OP has been banned.

*


This user is a fake. This picture is taken from my personal flickr account (castmegently)!


----------



## Bagologist

talena.airborne said:


> ...everything but a kitchen sink..you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping is the greatest experience.


 
Love your bag and it's contents!  Great sig. pic BTW


----------



## GhettoGagger

I've had 2 different types of Chloe Paddington bag in the past and although I agree that the leather is very soft, creamy, and durable, and the hardware accents just adds to the beauty of it, I always find it too heavy by itself. The handles, when its on my shoulder, always tends to fall or slip off b/c the strap together is pretty fat (also, b/c my frame and shoulder is not as big). The size is kind of awkward as well to put any type of magazines or notebooks. BUT I am liking the Paratay ones. It got my attention the first time I saw it was seen on Katie Holmes (this was before the bag was in store). I would get that Chloe bag instead.


----------



## Roie55

Sorry - but i have to ask - Why the massive font size????


----------



## GhettoGagger

Rowe55 said:


> Sorry - but i have to ask - Why the massive font size????




Sorry...Your not the first one to tell me that. I've seen the error of my ways. It will definitely be in check from now on. LOL.


----------



## Haniel

A netbook and more:


----------



## Lescoy

*Girls - PLEASE can I remind you that it is advised that you watermark your photos. We have issues with other members using photos which don't belong to them - PLEASE keep yourself safe and watermark your images.

Anyone using other members photos - without their express permission - risks being banned from the Forum.

TIA
*


----------



## dyyong

i miss my Edith sooooo much! i'm officially on hunt to have her back!!!!!


----------



## Purse-owner

As of today I officially own a Chloe bag [love you Betty]
So far, the contents are: a wallet, keys, Chanel lipgloss and mascara, mobile phone, sunglasses and a book. Mind you, I have 2 children under 5 so it will take approx one outing to fill it with babywipes, wrappers of all kinds and Lego!
If only Chloe made children's backpacks to match...


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> i miss my Edith sooooo much! i'm officially on hunt to have her back!!!!!


 
after months of  hunting, I am pround owner of Edith again  
she will be here in 2 days!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

airborne said:


> ...everything but a kitchen sink..you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping is the greatest experience.



I keep finding myself complimenting your collections!    I love the Gucci agenda and Burberry accessories! Do you have a thread for your _entire _bag collection?


----------



## airborne

thank you hon...no i dont have a thread with all my bags...i was going to do one, then i decided not ...you are too kind thank you so much..



Lindsay_Levin said:


> I keep finding myself complimenting your collections!    I love the Gucci agenda and Burberry accessories! Do you have a thread for your _entire _bag collection?


----------



## louiseg123

lvchanelqueen said:


> Here it is, my first chloe bag, paddington? All I know is it's lambskin.


 
*LVCHANELQUEEN* I love that purse! 
What make is it/where's it from?
Thanks


----------



## paisley*

ok, i thought id share mine 
 in my bag i have my wallet, keys handcream nail buffer , nail cream, bronzer, ear phones , usually my phone, gloves cause its freezing in aus atm! ,gum lip balms in the pink pouch i found bandaids, travel mascara, and about 4 more lip balms .. oops 
i usually pack pretty light


----------



## airborne

love your paddy, great color


----------



## paisley*

thank u ! i love it 2


----------



## Mathildekhay

let see what little paraty got inside her ! 











I'm kinda always impressed about how many stuff I can put in her ! 










Ipad+leather case; Chloé Elsie wallet; Black repetto Pouch for make-up; Small moleskine; Tissues; Iphone4+pop tart case; Red Polaroid; 

It can also contain the keyboard+dock for Ipad when I go to college classes If I dont bring my polaroid !


----------



## dyyong

Mathildekhay said:


> let see what little paraty got inside her !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda always impressed about how many stuff I can put in her !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipad+leather case; Chloé Elsie wallet; Black repetto Pouch for make-up; Small moleskine; Tissues; Iphone4+pop tart case; Red Polaroid;
> 
> It can also contain the keyboard+dock for Ipad when I go to college classes If I dont bring my polaroid !


 
LOVELY 
I can't wait for my large paraty that I just paid few minutes ago, with the large size I think I'll bring my "LIFE" with me :lolots:


----------



## Mathildekhay

Thank you ! I like the large size too, but I dont think it will look great on me cause I'm quite tiny ! Which color did you get ?? You'll certainely be able to put your hole life in it for sure haha :lolots:


----------



## dyyong

Mathildekhay said:


> Thank you ! I like the large size too, but I dont think it will look great on me cause I'm quite tiny ! Which color did you get ?? You'll certainely be able to put your hole life in it for sure haha :lolots:


 
it's Choco/Dark Brown from 1st version, I have a 6 yrs old, a 3 yrs old and a 3 months old baby, pretty much my whole life and house are with me everywhere I go


----------



## blissfulmums

This is what's in my Chloe paraty


----------



## imreal

Here is my Marcie! I've just got it! Hurrey!!! Was going around for few months as in my country this beauty cost (you'll not beleive!) £2200... 
So, I'm so happy - got it from net-a-porter for half-price!!!!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Mints, Lotion, Papper, Nail file Credit c, Id and alot more stuff lol!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Great thread!

In my Elsie shoulder: 

Mulberry tan leather purse
Chloe sunglasses
Diary
Tiffany heart keyring
Pen
Travelcard
L'Occitane hand cream
Penhaligon red leather makeup pouch
Brush
Umbrella
Apple itouch
Blackberry and black leather case
Links of London pocket mirror
Old receipts
Tissues

Its a wonder I find anything in it with all that swimming around


----------



## FrenchBulldog

On a daily basis my Chloe (my first) messenger will contain my Chanel Caviar wallet, Droid phone, Salvatore Ferragamo prescription glasses, lotion, hair bands/clips, Kindle reader, my lunch (during the weekdays) and my folded up Cardigan.  It has literally taken me years to find the perfect messenger that will carry it all without looking sloppy.  Thanks Chloe for getting it right.


----------



## shnookie

pilatesworks said:


> OKAY, you asked for it!
> STOP reading if you have a weak stomach!
> 
> Well, see, i have this really old dog. she is so sweet, her name is buppy, and i love her more than i can say. BUT she, um, has really bad indigestion from time to time. SO, the vet asked me to put some, uhh, samples in a plastic container and bring it on in to him.
> .....And that, my dears, was what was in MY beautiful noir chloe paddington recently!
> 
> 
> IT GETS WORSE.....( No, it didn`t spill! )
> ..... here is the REALLY gross part : it is really warm here in texas, so the aforementioned sample needed to be kept cool until it reached the vet. SOOO, it was in my FRIDGE.....and imagine the surprise (and assorted cusswords and screams of disgust) when a certain hungry teenager opened that plastic container!!!!
> Now, maybe they will PAY ATTENTION when something in the fridge says " DO NOT OPEN ! "


I love This! I have three shar-pei with health issues  You should see whats in my purses on any given day :O


----------



## contemporary




----------



## contemporary

http://contemporarybake.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-chloe-ethel-bag.html


----------



## HelenJames

vivi1205 said:


> I finally got around to take my moka paddy for a spin today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the contents within her were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All out in the open (boy she can hold a lot ):


vivi1205, I love your bag? Is it new?


----------



## HelenJames

Mathildekhay said:


> let see what little paraty got inside her !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda always impressed about how many stuff I can put in her !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipad+leather case; Chloé Elsie wallet; Black repetto Pouch for make-up; Small moleskine; Tissues; Iphone4+pop tart case; Red Polaroid;
> 
> It can also contain the keyboard+dock for Ipad when I go to college classes If I dont bring my polaroid !


Mathildekhay OMG, how much stuff!! It's bottomless! Like a Merry Poppins bag!


----------



## Mathildekhay

Haha  
I didn't think I could fit so much stuff in it when I bought it! Thank god I didn't get the large one !


----------



## Igusia

*My first EVER CHLOE Marcie Round Crossbody Bag :* in Beige  I'm so excited about it!!!!*


including: 
Blackberry Torch (made photos with)
Miu Miu Cardholder
Burberry Haymarket Check Ziparound Wallet
L'occitane hand cream
Mini Cooper S key with Furla Duck Keychain
Bobbi Brown Illuminating Finish Powder
Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle
OPI Antiseptic Handwash Gel
Carmex


----------



## macaroonchica93

Chloe Makes such beautiful bags


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi guys!  
Here goes my first post :shame: - a video of what's in my '05 choco paddy!  I love watching these on youtube and finally decided to make my own.  Thank you for letting me share!

Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWE8WEYkW5o


----------



## beachgirl38

I carry a wallet, a Fendi small zippered pouch that carries my misc. items, gum, phone, comb, lip gloss in my medium paraty.


----------



## beachgirl38

Ok, pictures make this thread more fun, so here is my picture of my beautiful smooshy Chloe Paraty in caramel with what is in it:  Lipgloss, lipbalm, comb, cell phone, NY Yankees pen, Fendi pouch (that carries misc. items), mirror, Rebecca Minkoff wallet (that matches the color of my paraty!) and gum.  I love this bag so much!    This is my all time favorite bag that I own.  Sorry to be off subject - I also have Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo in gorgeous wine (beautiful bag), MAM in verdes & Coach Bridle bag in dark brown.  That is my complete collection!  My collection is small, but very loved & used!  Click on photo to view larger!


----------



## consagra3

I can not list a post yet on this sight, can any one tell me if this bag might be authentic on ebay, its a bracelet bag from chloe item number : 260855225046


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  Does anyone have pictures of what can fit inside a medium Marcie?  Thanks!


----------



## SuLi

I just received the medium Marcie and here's what can go inside of her:

Folder (holds my readings for grad school)
Marc by Marc Jacobs make-up bag (keys, hand cream, lip gloss, gum, snacks)
Pencil case (pens, pencils, highlighters, flash drive, post-it flags...could I be more of a dork?)
Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet

Although not with me today, my iPad and a regular sized notebook fits in there as well.  So roomy!  I think the large would have been really overwhelming for me since I'm 5'3".


----------



## LibJames

I'm so excited that I can contribute to this thread!!


----------



## emmdawn

SuLi and LibJames looks like you can fit quite a bit in there! Do you find them to get heavy throughout the day? Thanks for sharing


----------



## dianahuang

Inside my small tan marcie with strap &#57430;








YSL makeup pink pouch, orange wallet (no brand), charger, bb 9700, iTouch 4, iPhone 4 (not seen at pic coz i used it to take this pic), car keys, longchamp pink pouch (inside: wet tissue, waterproof tote to cover my bag when rainy day, hand sanitizer), candy


----------



## LibJames

emmdawn said:


> SuLi and LibJames looks like you can fit quite a bit in there! Do you find them to get heavy throughout the day? Thanks for sharing


 

So sorry for the late reply! Yes, mine DOES get heavy! Ha! But I totally think she's worth it...


----------



## LibJames

dianahuang said:


> Inside my small tan marcie with strap &#57430;
> 
> View attachment 1667037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1667041
> 
> YSL makeup pink pouch, orange wallet (no brand), charger, bb 9700, iTouch 4, iPhone 4 (not seen at pic coz i used it to take this pic), car keys, longchamp pink pouch (inside: wet tissue, waterproof tote to cover my bag when rainy day, hand sanitizer), candy
> 
> 
> View attachment 1667043


 
Beautiful bag! May I ask where you got your waterproof tote? EXCELLENT idea!


----------



## dianahuang

LibJames said:
			
		

> Beautiful bag! May I ask where you got your waterproof tote? EXCELLENT idea!



Thanks&#57430; i got it from the cute shop that sells a lot of girls stuffs called "naughty" &#58372;


----------



## yellowbernie

dianahuang said:


> Inside my small tan marcie with strap &#57430;
> 
> View attachment 1667037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1667041
> 
> YSL makeup pink pouch, orange wallet (no brand), charger, bb 9700, iTouch 4, iPhone 4 (not seen at pic coz i used it to take this pic), car keys, longchamp pink pouch (inside: wet tissue, waterproof tote to cover my bag when rainy day, hand sanitizer), candy
> 
> 
> View attachment 1667043


 Your bag is just Gorgeous, I love it.  I'm going to have to save for a long time to get me one.


----------



## dianahuang

yellowbernie said:


> Your bag is just Gorgeous, I love it. I'm going to have to save for a long time to get me one.


 
thanks *yellowbernie*, i'm sure you will get it someday


----------



## disstuff




----------



## Royce

Haniel said:


> A netbook and more:


Which Chloe is this?  The color is amazing!


----------



## LibJames

Hi! I just took a few shots of the inside for folks to have a size referance. I threw in my sunglasses case and a lipstick.


----------



## lilypad1

Inside my medium marcie is my iphone, small cosmetics bag, large LV wallet, sunglasses, glasses, pen, notepad, gum, hair binder, mints and a couple of letters to mail.


----------



## lilypad1

Thanks for those pics Libjames. I love that small Marcie crossbody.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my medium Rock Paraty:

RM patent brown wallet
RM fuschia Cory pouch (rewards cards)
Tokidoki medium pouch (advil, mirror, lip balm, eyeglass repair kit, sewing kit, etc.)
Tiffany eyeglasses (peeking out from the bottom)
MbMJ sunnies
Tokidoki small pouch (keys and work badge)
RM blue Kerry pouch (tech chargers, small notepad and pen, calculator)
Not pictured - iPhone (it's my camera!)


----------



## iluvmesomebags

Igusia said:


> *My first EVER CHLOE Marcie Round Crossbody Bag :* in Beige  I'm so excited about it!!!!*
> 
> 
> including:
> Blackberry Torch (made photos with)
> Miu Miu Cardholder
> Burberry Haymarket Check Ziparound Wallet
> L'occitane hand cream
> Mini Cooper S key with Furla Duck Keychain
> Bobbi Brown Illuminating Finish Powder
> Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle
> OPI Antiseptic Handwash Gel
> Carmex


did you have any issues about the flap on this bag?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Bumping this thread! 

What's in my Medium Wood Paraty:






1) Prada Continental Tricolor saffiano wallet (Nero + Peoria)
2) Jimmy Choo "Tee Shield" sunnies
3) Snakeskin print cosmetic bag from Bed Bath and Beyond (complete with makeup arsenal)
4) Sunglass cleaning kit from Sunglass Hut
5) Rebecca Minkoff "I  Bags, Shoes and Boys" Cory Pouch (filled with business cards, mints, Tide To-Go pen, bobby pins)
6) Clippy claw... ALWAYS need a clippy claw!
7) Coach leather goldfish keychain and keys
8) Blackberry Torch (not pictured)


----------



## alexmc

See by Chloe bags are my style


----------



## jpnocom

Hi Chloe ladies, am not sure if am posting at the right thread but can someone please help me how to remove color transfer from jeans on my Chloe bag? I'm not sure what it is, (got it from HK DFS) but if am not mistaken, it's called Heloise.. Anyway, only the straps and bottom part and outlines are leather, the whole of the bag is made of canvass and it's beige so the stain is really visible!


----------



## margauxfrance

hi girls! need your help:
well, I'm going to have 18 and i think that my parents are agree to buy a chloe marcie in medium.
*I don't know which color* shall a choose : black or red ?
i have many colored clothes, like bleu, green, pink trousers and tshrit, and i think that 
BUT, I'm so energic and have a red chloe is very original....
i don't know what to do... help me!!!

P.S I'm french sorry for my mistakes


----------



## _Moravia_

litlstrawberry said:


> I transfer stuff directly from Chanel reissue 227 to Orange Sally double compartment....however, Sally could carried a little more but I don't want to abuse the bag since it supposed to look very structured.



Great handbags. What is the official colour of your small light-coloured Chanel camellia zip wallet?


----------



## tiny flower

Here are some pics of what is in my Marcie Crossbody ... still not overloaded.  Tried to put my iPad inside, but it is kind of too expanded and would bulge the bag.

Prada continental zip wallet
iPhone
Headphones
tiny pouch
collapsible umbrella


----------



## yoyotomatoe

PurseLoveSF said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> What's in my Medium Wood Paraty:
> 
> 
> 1) Prada Continental Tricolor saffiano wallet (Nero + Peoria)
> 2) Jimmy Choo "Tee Shield" sunnies
> 3) Snakeskin print cosmetic bag from Bed Bath and Beyond (complete with makeup arsenal)
> 4) Sunglass cleaning kit from Sunglass Hut
> 5) Rebecca Minkoff "I  Bags, Shoes and Boys" Cory Pouch (filled with business cards, mints, Tide To-Go pen, bobby pins)
> 6) Clippy claw... ALWAYS need a clippy claw!
> 7) Coach leather goldfish keychain and keys
> 8) Blackberry Torch (not pictured)


We are bag and wallet twins 



tiny flower said:


> Here are some pics of what is in my Marcie Crossbody ... still not overloaded.  Tried to put my iPad inside, but it is kind of too expanded and would bulge the bag.
> 
> Prada continental zip wallet
> iPhone
> Headphones
> tiny pouch
> collapsible umbrella


Wow it fits quite a bit. What colour is your crossbody called again?


----------



## tiny flower

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Wow it fits quite a bit. What colour is your crossbody called again?



Yep  it's called coral


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tiny flower said:


> Yep  it's called coral



That's right...it was your coral bag that inspired me to want a coral bag lol. If only I could find this marcie in coral.


----------



## Cherry HK

margauxfrance said:


> hi girls! need your help:
> well, I'm going to have 18 and i think that my parents are agree to buy a chloe marcie in medium.
> *I don't know which color* shall a choose : black or red ?
> i have many colored clothes, like bleu, green, pink trousers and tshrit, and i think that
> BUT, I'm so energic and have a red chloe is very original....
> i don't know what to do... help me!!!
> 
> P.S I'm french sorry for my mistakes




I'd go for red red red! Colour blocks are in vogue and pairing it with blue, green & co. will definitely reflect your energetic personality!
I have several red bags and always get positive feedback when I wear them!


----------



## Cherry HK

yoyotomatoe said:


> That's right...it was your coral bag that inspired me to want a coral bag lol. If only I could find this marcie in coral.



Same here! Never thought I would like coral but the photo did its trick and I'm now coral-converted!


----------



## Moonflower123

Hi there

Please tell me what is the name of this Chloe ba?

[IMG=http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/9272/ansku037.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sherry84

Does anyone know if I will be able to fit a chanel sunglass box/case, a wallet with the same size and a samsung note in a mini marcie cross body bag? I fell in love with the paradise pink color but I am not sure if it will fit. And there''s not a store near by so have to order them online but it is such a disappointment if it won''t fit once you receive the bag.


----------



## Gvamty

My Chloe Elsie in Salmon:

1. Chloe Marcie wallet
2. Tory burch cosmetic pouch
3. Fendi aviator sunglasses
4. Coach key pouch


----------



## Cons game

Gvamty said:


> My Chloe Elsie in Salmon:
> 
> 1. Chloe Marcie wallet
> 2. Tory burch cosmetic pouch
> 3. Fendi aviator sunglasses
> 4. Coach key pouch
> View attachment 2029393


Nice bag and color


----------



## Cons game

My Chloe large bracelet clutch


----------



## t0asty

Question!  Will a Medium Marcie fit a Macbook Air 13"?


----------



## toocutedoggy

Yeee, I should contribute my beautiful Chloe Marcie small leather shoulder bag crossbody and apparently she can hold a lot of stuff &#128536;


----------



## Esquared72

I've been going SLG crazy lately. Here's an update of what I carry around in my Paraty...
View attachment 2259919

View attachment 2259920

Tiffany eyeglasses
Ray-Ban sunglasses
MbMJ classic Q wallet
MbMJ Classic Q key pouch
Ferragamo card case
RM Cory pouch
RM Erin pouch

Not pictured...my iPhone 

Ms. Medium Paraty can lug around quite a bit!


----------



## kayyy99

eehlers said:


> I've been going SLG crazy lately. Here's an update of what I carry around in my Paraty...
> View attachment 2259919
> 
> View attachment 2259920
> 
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Ray-Ban sunglasses
> MbMJ classic Q wallet
> MbMJ Classic Q key pouch
> Ferragamo card case
> RM Cory pouch
> RM Erin pouch
> 
> Not pictured...my iPhone
> 
> Ms. Medium Paraty can lug around quite a bit!



Wow, I'm quite surprised it can carry so much! But does it get very heavy? I feel the bag itself is a bit heavy as I'm too used to longchamps light weight.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

eehlers said:


> I've been going SLG crazy lately. Here's an update of what I carry around in my Paraty...
> View attachment 2259919
> 
> View attachment 2259920
> 
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Ray-Ban sunglasses
> MbMJ classic Q wallet
> MbMJ Classic Q key pouch
> Ferragamo card case
> RM Cory pouch
> RM Erin pouch
> 
> Not pictured...my iPhone
> 
> Ms. Medium Paraty can lug around quite a bit!



Wow that bag can hold a lot of stuff!


----------



## DiorKiss

blissfulmums said:


> This is what's in my Chloe paraty



Ooohhh what color Paraty is this? LOVE IT, it's perfect!


----------



## Grande Latte

Medium black python paraty.

Louis Vuittion cles and small pouch. 
Hermes wallet.
Alexander McQueen scarf.
Judith Leiber sunglasses.
Book.
iPhone.


----------



## nakedyogurt

Grande Latte said:


> Medium black python paraty.
> 
> Louis Vuittion cles and small pouch.
> Hermes wallet.
> Alexander McQueen scarf.
> Judith Leiber sunglasses.
> Book.
> iPhone.



WOW! Love your Hermes wallet..!

My love for Chloe Paraty started when I first saw the black python paraty on its advert. Back then, I thought Paraty looks weird and empty without scales in its mid portion. Oh well.. I now feel they make it up with nice thick leather.


----------



## Grande Latte

nakedyogurt said:


> WOW! Love your Hermes wallet..!
> 
> My love for Chloe Paraty started when I first saw the black python paraty on its advert. Back then, I thought Paraty looks weird and empty without scales in its mid portion. Oh well.. I now feel they make it up with nice thick leather.



Yes. Even till today I still feel that paraties are NAKED without scales. I try to get mine with store discounts (spend xxx, get xxx in gift certificates, 10% off subscription emails, handbags promotions). And it works out that the python ones I get are not that expensive from calfskin. So I'm spoiled this way. 

It's the holiday season so I decided to break out my Hermes wallet.


----------



## lllux

In my Sally ...

Louis Vuitton Vernis Zippy in Rose Angelique
Moleskine
Blackberry (with case from Lux Addiction)
MAC Lip Glass in Viva Glam VI
Urban Decay Lip Junkie (came with Naked 2 palette)
Versace sunglasses


----------



## gradrrt2011

I want a chloe!! Hopefully Ill wait and b good this year and get one from santa!!!!


----------



## London 411

Everyone's bags are so beautiful! I just love seeing what each bag holds. I just got my Betty...an oldie but goodie...and I just love her. Here is what I carry in her....pocket items aren't shown....but she can hold 3 times as much!

The darling "Easter Egg" is a crochet egg my daughter made filled with lavender. It is very light, adorable....and gives my bag a subtle, lovely smell.

I am hoping to add a Louis Vuitton checkbook holder soon!!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my new Ethel:
Ipsy pouch (advil, rollerballs, hair ties, etc.)
Kate Spade pouch (tech chargers and earbuds)
Pencil case
Mints and EOS lip balm
First Aid Beauty lotion
Larabar
Tiffany eyeglasses
Ray-Ban sunglasses
Jonathan Adler notebook
YSL lipstick and Burt's Bees lip balm
Keys
Tweezerman mirror
Marc Jacobs wallet


----------



## pennydreadful

eehlers said:


> Here's what's in my new Ethel:
> Ipsy pouch (advil, rollerballs, hair ties, etc.)
> Kate Spade pouch (tech chargers and earbuds)
> Pencil case
> Mints and EOS lip balm
> First Aid Beauty lotion
> Larabar
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Ray-Ban sunglasses
> Jonathan Adler notebook
> YSL lipstick and Burt's Bees lip balm
> Keys
> Tweezerman mirror
> Marc Jacobs wallet



Ooooh, love this! Is the MJ wallet Baroque? The hammered nameplate is beautiful


----------



## Esquared72

pennydreadful said:


> Ooooh, love this! Is the MJ wallet Baroque? The hammered nameplate is beautiful




Thank you! I think this is baroque - the style name is the Sister wallet. Pretty AND functional, which is always a great combo! I love MJ quilted leather - so sad that it was discontinued.


----------



## pennydreadful

I love the yellow, it must make you so happy every time you open your Ethel!! I had a baroque for a while, but found the color and style (xl single) didn't really work for me. Sooo I let it go, and have a Chloé on the way as a replacement


----------



## momofgirls

eehlers said:


> Here's what's in my new Ethel:
> Ipsy pouch (advil, rollerballs, hair ties, etc.)
> Kate Spade pouch (tech chargers and earbuds)
> Pencil case
> Mints and EOS lip balm
> First Aid Beauty lotion
> Larabar
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Ray-Ban sunglasses
> Jonathan Adler notebook
> YSL lipstick and Burt's Bees lip balm
> Keys
> Tweezerman mirror
> Marc Jacobs wallet


What keyfob is that? Super cute


----------



## Esquared72

momofgirls said:


> What keyfob is that? Super cute




Thanks! It's a Longchamp. It's a little leather LePliage bag.


----------



## Esquared72

pennydreadful said:


> I love the yellow, it must make you so happy every time you open your Ethel!! I had a baroque for a while, but found the color and style (xl single) didn't really work for me. Sooo I let it go, and have a Chloé on the way as a replacement



Which Chloe? Do tell!


----------



## pennydreadful

eehlers said:


> Which Chloe? Do tell!



That's the thing!! It's actually a swap -- I know it's from 2011, and I know it's gorgeous, but all my research hasn't turned up a style name. I posted pics in the "identify this" thread in the hopes that someone else will recognize it ) I'll be sure to post more detailed pictures when it arrives, should be here on tuesday!!!


----------



## mills

momofgirls said:


> What keyfob is that? Super cute



I thought the same, love it.
Aww look at Ethel all smooshy and gorgeously puddly


----------



## Esquared72

mills said:


> I thought the same, love it.
> 
> Aww look at Ethel all smooshy and gorgeously puddly




Here's a close up of the fob. I just bought it at the Longchamp boutique in Caesars in Las Vegas on a recent business trip...it was so cute that it had to come home with me. 

And I just adore squishtastic Ethel!


----------



## mills

That is by far the cutest longchamp I have ever seen!


----------



## Esquared72

Ahhhh...Rock Paraty. Love. This. Bag. 

Hayden Harnett pouch (purse hook, ear buds, compact mirror)
Ipsy pouch (tampons, hand cream, sanitizer, eye drops, hair ties, Advil, etc.)
Notebook and pen/stylus
Gum and lip balm
Tiffany eyeglasses
Ray-Ban sunglasses
Burberry wallet
MbMJ key pouch with keys


----------



## Pimpernel

Dang, what an intriguing colour... and I thought for several months that with my Medium Paraty in Speculoos I had aced the HG bag. But the one above has me rethinking now. 

Does Rock suit both cool and warm type clothes? (I'm a mixed autumn and winter type, but pure beige or pure grey wash me out.)


----------



## Esquared72

Pimpernel said:


> Dang, what an intriguing colour... and I thought for several months that with my Medium Paraty in Speculoos I had aced the HG bag. But the one above has me rethinking now.
> 
> Does Rock suit both cool and warm type clothes? (I'm a mixed autumn and winter type, but pure beige or pure grey wash me out.)




I wear my Rock bag with everything - it's probably my favorite Chloe neutral. It's a true taupe - warm colors pull the brown tones and cool colors pull the gray tones. 

I've never seen Speculoos...tell me more!


----------



## Pimpernel

"Speculoos" is the alternative (Dutch) colour description for Muscade (French), which you may be familiar with as "Nutmeg"  Not as dark as Chocolate, warmer and a shade lighter than Bark, it is a very rich medium brown which seems to deepen in artificial light, and almost radiates in sunlight. I have a preloved one in sturdy calfskin, rather smooth instead of pebbled, and adore it... I'm on the go now, but will post pics with its contents in the weekend.


----------



## Grande Latte

Summer's here so I updated the contents of my bag. This mini paraty holds quite a bit.


----------



## salaird1

Currently, there is nothing inside my Chloe Aurore...  It's remained in it's box and I've never even carried it!


----------



## AllthingsLV

salaird1 said:


> Currently, there is nothing inside my Chloe Aurore...  It's remained in it's box and I've never even carried it!




@salaird1, that's a travesty!!!!  Break that baby out!!!!  And I wanna see pictures.


----------



## skyrocket

<High Fives London411>

I just bought my first bag too also a Betty and I love her too!
Mine is a small one, is your Betty the bigger one? She's gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Inside my Chloe Medium Marcie...  

1) MbMJ domo arigato bag that I use like a purse organizer. Has all sorts of odds and ends (headphones, phone cords, extra phone battery, tampons, receipts, hair ties, extra contact lens, etc.) Holds so much and I love it!

2) LeSportsac makeup bag

3) LV mini pochette that I use to keep cash and change in right now. 

4) Tory Burch card holder 

5) Celine Audrey sunglasses with case

6) keys with Coach tassel key fob


----------



## chanelbabyy

In my mini marcie: Small wallet, iphone, oil blotting sheets, chapstick, tinted lip balm, sunscreen stick, and sunglasses. It fits quite a bit for such a small bag!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Chloe Mini Drew Bag
1. iPhone 6
2. Small pack of Kleenex
3. Small leather pouch with my first name initial(not really visible)driver's license, credit cards, a few dollars, gift cards etc.  I also keep coins and small change in their too
4. Soft sunglasses pouch for my Ray Ban Aviators
5. Car key and house key on caribiner
6. Dior Addict Lip Glow.

I would normally carry a small sample bottle of lotion for my dry hands, forgot to bring it with me today but I also keep them in my car


----------



## minababe

is here anyone who has the small crossbody marcie ?


would like to know how much fits in it?


saw a Video at YouTube where the Girl says she can fit her insolite Louis Vuitton wallet in it. hard to believe but that would be great,
so to those who owns the small crossbody. does your wallet fit in it?


thanks a lot !


----------



## Sarasb69

Afternoon ladies!  I'm new to the forum. Mine is currently empty in its dust bag &#128546;&#128546;&#128546; xxx


----------



## Myblackbag

Grande Latte said:


> Medium black python paraty.
> 
> Louis Vuittion cles and small pouch.
> Hermes wallet.
> Alexander McQueen scarf.
> Judith Leiber sunglasses.
> Book.
> iPhone.




Love the iPhone case. Where's it from?


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hi, in my Chloe Marcie Hobo I carry:
~ an LV cosmetics bag
~ a Gucci clutch for mail, dry cleaners tickets, receipts, etc
~ an LV Partition bag of my pens, my LV change purse, a few batteries
~ a case for my earphones
~ a Tory a Burch Amanda Wallet
~ Tiffany's eyeglass case


----------



## angiecake

Fitting a weekend's worth of clothes in my Medium Paraty ( though not the shoes). It's probably not the best thing for her.... such a workhorse!


----------



## angiecake

eehlers said:


> Ahhhh...Rock Paraty. Love. This. Bag.
> 
> Hayden Harnett pouch (purse hook, ear buds, compact mirror)
> Ipsy pouch (tampons, hand cream, sanitizer, eye drops, hair ties, Advil, etc.)
> Notebook and pen/stylus
> Gum and lip balm
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Ray-Ban sunglasses
> Burberry wallet
> MbMJ key pouch with keys




Love love love this color


----------



## Adeeba

Which iPhone case is that ?


----------



## coivcte

Going to work with my goodies!


----------



## bluekylie

This is what I've got in my little beauty. Surprisingly it fits a lot but it is tight and that annoys me somedays, just need to expand my collected so i have some totes to choose from ;D. I have a heap of lip glosses, glasses case, iPhone 6+, mimco pouch (wallet) and a pile of random receipts lol

&#8230;.. and i can't figure out how to post a pic. and it won't let me ha ha i will have to come back!


----------



## bagluvvr

coivcte said:


> Going to work with my goodies!


beautiful bag!


----------



## NY2005

Here's my medium crossbody Marcie, with 
Anya hindmarch pouch, longchamp coin purse, mulberry card holder and LV Josephine wallet. Not forgetting tissues and hairbrush


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Here's my medium crossbody Marcie, with
> Anya hindmarch pouch, longchamp coin purse, mulberry card holder and LV Josephine wallet. Not forgetting tissues and hairbrush



It fits quite a lot in  lovely bag


----------



## Merodie

My baylee


----------



## Susie Q.

Travelling light today with my Faye:

Anna Sui mirror
LV epi zippy wallet 
MJ mini lipstick
Keys and phone


----------



## Kt230086

My large paraty has my house, car and work keys, iphone, sunnies, chloe marcie wallet, my son's change of nappies plus wet wipes, clean clothes, and his drink bottle! I love how much stuff my paraty carries ))


----------



## AllthingsLV

I am so in love with my new to me Chloe Marcie Medium Crossbody in Cashmere Grey!!!!
And she holds EVERYTHING!!!
Not pictured here are my iPhone


----------



## Shawna O

My Paddington has the ability to hold a lot but this is usually what I carry.  My cell only travels with me if I leave the city.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's currently in my Paraty:


----------



## Shawna O

eehlers said:


> Here's what's currently in my Paraty:
> View attachment 3481096


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Esquared72

Shawna O said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you! I love it...goes with absolutely everything.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Yes!! Beautiful Chloes - I hope this thread picks up more steam and lots of TPFers post the inside of the Chloes [emoji7]


----------



## SESpry

Hi, bought this Chloe whilst holidaying in the US last year (i'm from Australia) and its become my everyday bag.  Goes with everything.  Here is what's in my bag most days!


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## NY2005

Just packed up my new studded small Hudson. 

Inside fits
 small sport sac make up case
LV Coin purse
LV card case 
Tissues

It did for have an LV compact Pallas wallet to begin with inside,  but i swapped for coin and card case as they are lighter and leaves more room.


----------



## makeupmama

My new love and her contents  Loving this bag so much!


----------



## poetria

SESpry said:


> Hi, bought this Chloe whilst holidaying in the US last year (i'm from Australia) and its become my everyday bag.  Goes with everything.  Here is what's in my bag most days!



(Know this is a bit of an older post, but just had to say) Gorgeous color SESpry!! Is that Marcie in the navy color, or royal blue, or what? Whatever it is, it is beautiful and you've inspired me to spring for my first Chloe this year...


----------



## Gazzie

I own a Paddington and I have it stuffed with a little bit of everything LOL!!  Sunglasses, keys, ear buds, wallet, small dictionary, make-up mirror, notary stamp, and other miscellaneous items.


----------



## Merodie

View media item 1851


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## Esquared72

Love my new Marcie


----------



## beastofthefields

London 411 said:


> Everyone's bags are so beautiful! I just love seeing what each bag holds. I just got my Betty...an oldie but goodie...and I just love her. Here is what I carry in her....pocket items aren't shown....but she can hold 3 times as much!
> 
> The darling "Easter Egg" is a crochet egg my daughter made filled with lavender. It is very light, adorable....and gives my bag a subtle, lovely smell.
> 
> I am hoping to add a Louis Vuitton checkbook holder soon!!




 Sweet - love the bag.  Where did you get the monkey from it's so cute


----------



## beastofthefields

LibJames said:


> Hi! I just took a few shots of the inside for folks to have a size referance. I threw in my sunglasses case and a lipstick.



Wowzer your engagement ring is TDF  xxx


----------



## songofthesea

In my medium Marcie crossbody
iPhone
Cosmetic pouch
Sunglasses
Wallet
Notebook
Keys
Lipstick and gloss
Pens
Mints


----------



## natalia0128

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3601226


Can i ask you one question? How is your chain go through from sise to another? I thought it should tie at each end


----------



## pinksky777

natalia0128 said:


> Can i ask you one question? How is your chain go through from sise to another? I thought it should tie at each end



It's the new season ss17 drew [emoji4] it can double up to make it go higher as a shoulder bag.


----------



## natalia0128

pinksky777 said:


> It's the new season ss17 drew [emoji4] it can double up to make it go higher as a shoulder bag.


What size is that? Where did you buy it? I just purchased mini one in the newest collection. I want to return and get something like that


----------



## pinksky777

natalia0128 said:


> What size is that? Where did you buy it? I just purchased mini one in the newest collection. I want to return and get something like that



You can probably get one most places that sell Chloe bags, but I purchased mine on mytheresa.com because they're very reputable and as a Canadian, I end up saving like 4-500$.


----------



## natalia0128

pinksky777 said:


> You can probably get one most places that sell Chloe bags, but I purchased mine on mytheresa.com because they're very reputable and as a Canadian, I end up saving like 4-500$.


Oh I see....i checked online only black and your color come with double straps


----------



## SESpry

poetria said:


> (Know this is a bit of an older post, but just had to say) Gorgeous color SESpry!! Is that Marcie in the navy color, or royal blue, or what? Whatever it is, it is beautiful and you've inspired me to spring for my first Chloe this year...


So sorry for my incredibly tardy reply!  This bag is Royal Navy and is so incredibly versatile that I have considered getting a mini Marcie in the same colour.  Hope you enjoy picking out a Chloe.


----------



## lady_nadal

I have a Chloe Hudson, so as it is not my go-to bag I always move things around, but normally what you would find inside my Hudson while wearing it would be a lipstick, my wallet (I have to buy a smaller one that fits better inside by the way), my keys, sunglasses, my oyster card and my phone... not much, but Im so scared to damage it somehow that I try to keep it as empty as possible :S


----------



## KarrimaAn

Love it those bags


----------



## kyliestreet




----------



## Miss World

kyliestreet said:


> View attachment 3916427


Such a beautiful bag. Adore the colour, is it motte grey?


----------



## awayfromblue

What's in my Chloe Marcie hobo bag


----------



## Blueshoebaglady

In my Faye backpack mini! This holds soooo much!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I tried on the Faye bracelet bag in store. It fit my huge battery pack, my slim wallet, and my iPhone 6S, plus had room for small extras like a couple of keys or a lipstick. Of course it looked bulky but I like that look for the Faye! I wish I snapped a pic in store but here’s what I fit inside:


----------



## fettfleck

That is, what fits in my new Chloé Nile Medium:










Here we have:
Small umbrella, passeport, wallet, pouch with bluetooth earphones, tissues, hand creme, battery, brush, chap stick, iphone cabel and there still is space for a bunch of other small stuff.


----------



## luvleeness

In my gold Chloe mini pixie belt bag I normally have my Samsung s7 phone, car keys, lipstick, card case, facial tissue packet, hand sanitizer and inhaler. It fits surprising a lot more than my small ysl chain wallet.


----------



## minababe

luvleeness said:


> In my gold Chloe mini pixie belt bag I normally have my Samsung s7 phone, car keys, lipstick, card case, facial tissue packet, hand sanitizer and inhaler. It fits surprising a lot more than my small ysl chain wallet.



wow

congrats on this Beauty !!


----------



## luvleeness

minababe said:


> wow
> 
> congrats on this Beauty !!





minababe said:


> wow
> 
> congrats on this Beauty !!


Thanks


----------



## minababe

I would like to see what fits in a small nile. Looks so lovely but not sure if it fits that much


----------



## rugchomp

Looks like a smaller bag makes one more organized


----------



## pinksky777

What’s in my Tess [emoji169]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pinksky777 said:


> What’s in my Tess [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374486


It's so beautiful up close!!


----------



## Miss World

pinksky777 said:


> What’s in my Tess [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374486


The Tess is really a beautiful bag.


----------



## minababe

fettfleck said:


> That is, what fits in my new Chloé Nile Medium:
> 
> View attachment 4077967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077969
> 
> 
> Here we have:
> Small umbrella, passeport, wallet, pouch with bluetooth earphones, tissues, hand creme, battery, brush, chap stick, iphone cabel and there still is space for a bunch of other small stuff.



wow where do you find the ittle umbrella? I Need it


----------



## diva7633

fettfleck said:


> That is, what fits in my new Chloé Nile Medium:
> 
> View attachment 4077967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077969
> 
> 
> Here we have:
> Small umbrella, passeport, wallet, pouch with bluetooth earphones, tissues, hand creme, battery, brush, chap stick, iphone cabel and there still is space for a bunch of other small stuff.



How was this bag for daily wear? I have a small balenciga but I keep looking at this bag


----------



## pinksky777

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so beautiful up close!!



Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## Stacey D

luvleeness said:


> In my gold Chloe mini pixie belt bag I normally have my Samsung s7 phone, car keys, lipstick, card case, facial tissue packet, hand sanitizer and inhaler. It fits surprising a lot more than my small ysl chain wallet.


Oooo I like this!


----------



## Raaz

Lescoy said:


> *OK Girls - we want to know what's in your Chloe bags. So we want all the gory details, photos, the lot! Don't be shy - and don't try to hide anything - we want to see it ALL......................................we're waiting - lets see who is the first to post*


Hello all Chloe lovers,

Not sure if I am posting in the right section but I was wondering if anyone can answer my query. 

I have just invested in a mini Drew Bijoux in black and she is a beauty! I have suddenly realised that it has been discontinued altogether. My question is should I keep it or return it? Will it seem quite outdated?


----------



## muggles

Raaz said:


> Hello all Chloe lovers,
> 
> Not sure if I am posting in the right section but I was wondering if anyone can answer my query.
> 
> I have just invested in a mini Drew Bijoux in black and she is a beauty! I have suddenly realised that it has been discontinued altogether. My question is should I keep it or return it? Will it seem quite outdated?



If you like it, does it matter? Do you have to follow the crowds, or do you have your own independent streak? Isn’t it great to have something others can’t find readily? I sure think it is! But, each to his own! Good luck!


----------



## luvleeness

Stacey D said:


> Oooo I like this!


Thanks


----------



## muggles

Pure awesomeness! Maybe outdated! Who cares!


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## cherrygloss

Can anyone let me know if the LV Mini Pochette fits comfortably into the small Chloé Tess? Thank you!


----------



## mj67812

my brand new mini marcie and my 4 essentials!


----------



## Kittycatecate

Raaz said:


> Hello all Chloe lovers,
> 
> Not sure if I am posting in the right section but I was wondering if anyone can answer my query.
> 
> I have just invested in a mini Drew Bijoux in black and she is a beauty! I have suddenly realised that it has been discontinued altogether. My question is should I keep it or return it? Will it seem quite outdated?



Do you love it? If so, keep it! I have several paraty’s and love them, even though they may be outdated I don’t care! If you love it that’s all that matters!


----------



## luvleeness

i don't find it outdated, personally. The saddle silhouette is the brand's signature and the bijoux chain is lovely. I'd say keep if you love it.


----------



## Raaz

Kittycatecate said:


> Do you love it? If so, keep it! I have several paraty’s and love them, even though they may be outdated I don’t care! If you love it that’s all that matters!





luvleeness said:


> i don't find it outdated, personally. The saddle silhouette is the brand's signature and the bijoux chain is lovely. I'd say keep if you love it.


Thanks.... I did keep it and I am so glad I did. I have used it tons. I love the quilting, bijoux chain and the leather strap. A great buy.


----------



## luvleeness

Raaz said:


> Thanks.... I did keep it and I am so glad I did. I have used it tons. I love the quilting, bijoux chain and the leather strap. A great buy.


Congratulations! Glad you are enjoying this gem.


----------



## totally

Here's what's in my Chloé Mini Tess Day Bag!


----------



## annmariee

lipstick and money


----------



## weezer

Marcie medium (with lots more space to spare on days I load it up for work)

-iPhone (not shown)
-teeny pouch with house keys
-big cosmetic pouch
-wallet
-car key
-mask


----------

